

Amazon EC2 now in Europe - spif
http://www.allthingsdistributed.com/2008/12/amazon_ec2_in_europe.html

======
delano
After some fiddling, I found some gotchas. Most importantly, SSH keys,
security groups, and AMIs are not replicated between regions. You can use the
ec2-migrate-bundle command (from the AMI tools) to copy your images from the
US to Europe.

    
    
        ec2-migrate-bundle --location EU --cert /mnt/cert-*.pem --privatekey /mnt/pk-*.pem \
        --access-key ORANGEJUICE --secret-key SUp0rS3kRu7 \
        --bucket BUCKET-IN-US --destination-bucket BUCKET-IN-EU \ 
        --manifest IMAGE.manifest.xml
    

I put together the rest in another post:
[http://blog.solutious.com/post/64129126/using-amazon-
ec2-in-...](http://blog.solutious.com/post/64129126/using-amazon-ec2-in-
europe)

------
delano
The Europe zone is still not in the output from ec2-describe-availability-
zones so it's not available quite yet.

~~~
matthewking
Try updating your EC2 API, I think you need the latest release to see the EU
availability zones.

~~~
delano
Ah, you need to explicitly add the region parameter to see the new zones:

    
    
        $ ec2-describe-availability-zones --region eu-west-1
        AVAILABILITYZONE	eu-west-1a	available	eu-west-1
        AVAILABILITYZONE	eu-west-1b	available	eu-west-1
    

You also need to create a new SSH key:

    
    
        $ ec2-add-keypair eu-west-1-key --region eu-west-1

------
matthewking
eu-west-1.ec2.amazonaws.com 87.238.87.32 is from Ireland(IE) in region Western
Europe

:)

~~~
spif
Confirmed by Martin Buhr (AWS Head for EU)
<http://twitter.com/TallMartin/status/1048935032>

------
trapper
We have been waiting for this for over a year! Hooray amazon!

------
ashleyw
Does anyone know where in Europe they are hosted?

~~~
danw
Cloudfront has nodes in

# Amsterdam # Dublin # Frankfurt # London

Possibly one of these is the location?

~~~
ashleyw
Ahh yes — if so I hope its Frankfurt! (its _a little_ more centralized than
the rest)

~~~
eru
I haven't seen it in Frankfurt, yet. ;)

